# Preiswertes Laptop? MSI VR 602 oder HP 550



## loll3 (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo allo!

Suche ein Laptop was rein fürs Surfen und Officearbeiten ausreicht. Allerdings möchte ich auch ein paar Videostreams gucken können.
Preislich nich mehr als 350€

dementsprechend sollte es ca. 2Ghz, 1GB Ram, und 15,4 zoll, haben.
Ich habe da das MSI VR602 gefunden und das HP 550 oder das DELL Vostro A860. 


Weiß nur nicht welches besser ist und finde auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftige Test über die Notebooks. 

Kennt ihr eins von den oben genannten Notebooks? 

Danke & Gruß 
loll3


----------



## sYntaX (14. Januar 2009)

Das HP 550 kann man sehr empfehlen. Habe es für meine Schwester konfiguriert und es läuft super. Allerdings ist der Hersteller der Festplatte (Fujitsu) kein Top-Hersteller^^
Ich kann dir auch die Extensa-Reihe von Acer empfehlen (besitze eins davon): Acer Extensa 5230-571G16, Linux (LX.EBA0C.010) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## el barto (14. Januar 2009)

Was hältst du vom Eee PC?

Schneidet in vielen Tests am besten ab von den Netbooks

mfg el barto


----------

